# SPYWARE Pleae Help!



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am having a problem with my computer. It is running Win XP Pro and has 256MB of RAM. My problem is that I am getting popups. I have Ad-aware but it is finding the spyware but it says that it can't delete it. I do have the names of the spyware and hopfully this can help someone figure this out. Thanks in advance!
Mike

Spyware:
Apropos
ISTbar
Side Find
System Soap Pro **I can't find these in the add or remove programs.


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi newhouse1390

You where off to a good start with this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=48649

As kworley said, we need the rest of the log. If you look at some of the other threads in Hijack this help, you will see what we need. Go ahead and run a new scan and post the whole log. Make sure to get it all from the top down.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

A few initial suggestions:

Have you performed the latest MS updates? Mainly for IE? 

Try Spybot at this link:

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html

Try this RegCleaner at this link:

http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/archives/reg-cleaner4.3.htm

Go to *Tools, Registry Clean Up, Do Then All*. Run this and *Select All*. *Remove, Done, Exit*. Do not be surprised if on the first run it finds 100 or more entries.

If you do not have a firewall, get Zone Alarm's free firewall at this link:

http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp

I am sure some of the other members can give more specifics on what you listed.

JamesO


----------

